# Where to find 1" bore step pulley??



## UtahCharley (Nov 5, 2009)

So I finally have time to work on my lath project. I'm building a MASSIVE lath from concrete!! I had a machinist make a 1" shaft and I've ordered the pillow blocks to mount it to my head. Now I'm having trouble finding a step pulley with a 1 " bore:sad:!!

I hope I didn't screw the pooch on going for the bigger shaft dia.!!
If I can't find one I'll have to make something to be able to change the speeds but I'd hate to have to try to figure it out.

Anyone know where I can find one???


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*E Bay?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAS53x1-Mas...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fce1df91


How's that for luck?  bill


----------



## UtahCharley (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks!!! But now I see a problem! I have the shaft mounted on pillow blocks, the shaft is threaded on both ends so one end is for bowls and the other end will be for working between centers. The pulley would mount in the middle of the shaft between the pillow blocks.Now, the problem I just realized (poor planning!!) The step pulley is much to big to fit between the shaft and the base that the pillow blocks will bolt to. So, I would have to cut a big notch out in order to give the pulley clearance under the shaft. If I do that I'm going to reduce the mass of my headstock to a point that I am worried about stability.
I think I'll have to use a single pulley then have it go to an additional step pulley and then to the motor, which has a step pulley already on it.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

How much clearance do you need? Can you raise the pillow Block bearings, instead of chopping the headstock? I'm guessing an inch or so would do it.


----------

